# Easy carry/setup mobile blind.



## mattech (Jul 8, 2017)

I've got a couple public land spots that are a long walk and have no cover. I have been thinking of trying to make some kind of blind I can Carry a long ways in throw up easy to hunt with and then take down and carry out. I was thinking of the straw mat what people use for boat blinds with some kind of fiberglass poles to push in the ground. Has anyone made anything like this, and if so maybe share tips or pictures.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 9, 2017)

If it's that long of a walk I would just use natural materials nearby or a combination of both and just hide the blind nearby for use when you need it.  no use carrying it in and out. My opinion.  I used to do the same thing with a bag of decoys each year.  worked great.  A couple of sticks and some 550 cord can do wonders in minutes....


----------



## tucker80 (Jul 9, 2017)

Camo burlap with some natural cover from the spot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> If it's that long of a walk I would just use natural materials nearby or a combination of both and just hide the blind nearby for use when you need it.  no use carrying it in and out. My opinion.  I used to do the same thing with a bag of decoys each year.  worked great.  A couple of sticks and some 550 cord can do wonders in minutes....




X-2....
Since knee surgery 2 yrs ago, i use camo material from
Academy/wally world, some para cord and or a few cut
sticks i cut in my selected hunting area....
Camp material folds up (6"x6") weighs ounces and
is approx 3'x10'......string para cord between 2 trees/bushes and use sticks in the middle and sides to
make a wrap around blind...
I use a fold up stool and set up with my back to a tree...


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bush-N-A-Bag poncho might work good


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a small fold out saw that I take and cut limbs at an angle and shove in the ground. You can get grasses and what not to put in the limbs to give you some extra camo.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2017)

Went to gander mountain today and walked around some. Since they are closing alot of stuff is deeply discounted. I got this grass for $14, it's about 4' tall and about 10' long. I'm gonna figure out a way to make small fiberglass poles mounted on this to stick in the ground and use. 


.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## smoothie (Jul 10, 2017)

My leafy bug suit by redhead works great


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just make sure it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb where you are hunting. Those grass matts look like a golden beacon against a lot of back drops.


----------



## mattech (Jul 12, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Just make sure it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb where you are hunting. Those grass matts look like a golden beacon against a lot of back drops.



Thanks for the tip, this will be in cut/flooded corn fields.  The area I'm wanting it for has pretty much zero cover, exept with a little left over weeds that wasn't cut.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the field totally harvested? Why not buy a few rows from the farmer, that way there is actually food there and use the corn for cover.


----------



## mattech (Jul 12, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Is the field totally harvested? Why not buy a few rows from the farmer, that way there is actually food there and use the corn for cover.



It's not really an option.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 12, 2017)

This may be a stupid suggestion but just an idea. If you are hiding just one person you may be able to get a pretty decent sized umbrella and dirt it in or attach some brush or material whatever you have to use and prop it up between the y of a sapling or something? It would fold up for easy travel and out to make it match the surroundings. Might work... might not...


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jul 12, 2017)

mattech said:


> It's not really an option.



Why would you flood a harvested field then? Seems like a lot of work and money for limited results. I couldn't imagine a farmer turning down money for crop. If it's a wma or draw hunt you would think they would manage it better.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 13, 2017)

no need for fiberglass poles got to lowes or home depot and get the plastic electric fence post cheap light weight about 3 ft tall and get the black ones then you dont have to paint them or anything like that.  

i use mine as a holding bling sometimes for training dogs.


----------



## mattech (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice, that is pretty.much what I plan on doing with this grass.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 23, 2017)

tucker80 said:


> Camo burlap with some natural cover from the spot.



With some spray adhesive, picks up the natural clutter around you


----------

